# How can I tell if my turtle is dead



## arriaganorma

My son came into the room this morning, to tell me that he has not seen the turtle move in a few days and that he thinks it might be dead. I went to check on it, but I cant tell if he is alive or just sleeping.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, when a turtle is sleeping and you pick it up or otherwise disturb it, it wakes up. If its dead, it doesn't. Sometimes a dead, limp body seems to be moving when you pick it up, but if you think its dead, it probably is. 

I must admit, that it is sometimes VERY hard to tell the difference between a very sick and almost dead turtle and a dead one. If you think your turtle is alive, then chances are pretty good he should see a vet ASAP.


----------



## ascott

Oh no, so sorry


----------



## arriaganorma

I was looking at him, and noticed that he is drooling..


----------



## ascott

Are you only looking at him or have you picked him up to see what happens????


----------



## Katherine

Hmmm if you truly can't tell whether the tortoise has passed or not you can place it in warm water and watch for exhalation bubbles or place a feather in front of his nasal cavity and watch for exhalation wind. What kind of tortoise do you have? Unfortunately I have never seen a tortoise 'drool' : (


----------



## Tccarolina

If he's drooling, then he's probably been dead a while.


----------



## l0velesly

Drooling? O_O Pick it up and give it a soak.


----------



## arriaganorma

Thank you all.. I have an appointment to see the vet later.. I will be taking my Russian in as well to make sure she is ok.


----------



## Jacqui

I agree, I am thinking the "drool" is actually body fluids leaving the body of a turtle who has been dead awhile.  How is your son taking this?


----------



## arriaganorma

He has been up crying all night. We have had Sheldon about a year.. n in January be went and bought him a hundred gallon tank.. and a friend(Crissy-the Russian). He says that ever since she came, he had not been himself.. he knows he is gone, but I want to make sure Crissy is ok.


----------



## Jacqui

*hugs* It's amazing how these little shelled creatures can wrap themselves into our hearts.


----------



## DanaLachney

arriaganorma said:


> He has been up crying all night. We have had Sheldon about a year.. n in January be went and bought him a hundred gallon tank.. and a friend(Crissy-the Russian). He says that ever since she came, he had not been himself.. he knows he is gone, but I want to make sure Crissy is ok.



I'm so sorry about that :'(


----------



## Tom

What kind of turtle is Sheldon? What are your temps?


----------



## arriaganorma

Sheldon is a Desert. Temps @ 85-90


----------



## Yvonne G

Have you had Sheldon and the Russian tortoise together in the same habitat? If so, that's more than likely why the desert tortoise got sick. 

Your temperature is quite high. It should be that high directly under the light, but they should have an area opposite the light where they can cool off.


----------



## arriaganorma

What temp should it be? I have a hundred galling tank the heat lamp is only in one side. I asked the pet store when I bought Crissy if they could be together they said yes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pet stores are the absolute worst folks to get your information from. No...NEVER, never mix species...and especially if one of them is a Russian tortoise. They are extremely "dirty," having been imported into this country by the hundreds in the same container with dead tortoises and feces.

The temperature should be around 100F directly under the light, fading down to room temperature (about 75F) at the far end. A tortoise thermoregulates, that is to say, he warms up under the light and when he gets too hot or warm enough, he moves to a cooler place.

Place your desert tortoise into a shallow tub of warm water. Don't have it so deep that the water covers his nose. Leave him there for a while and see if he revives.


----------



## mira_kaylee

i am so sorry :'(


----------

